# blood loss during season



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry to ask such a tmi question but just wanted to double check whats normal and what may not be iyswim. 

Sunday afternoon we came home from shopping to notice Bella had a slight blood loss on her vulva and a few drops on the bedding so has just began her first season. 

Yesterday she was licking constantly but by night time was leaving small smears of blood (about a 50p piece) on sofa/floor etc. She fell asleep next to me and when she woke her tail, foot and my top where covered in quite a amount (not worryingly so but even so) of blood. 

Today Ive just come home from work and her bed again has several large spots of blood over it and after laying down for 10 mins its again slightly trickled down her leg and tail. 

She is constantly licking herself clean but obv when she is asleep its trickling out or if she stands for a short time. Is this normal?? as most things I read up on says it should be a few small drops on the floor yet this is more than that. 

Please dont think im worried about bedding/floors/tshirts etc all that can be washed no probs im just wondering how much is too much blood to lose and if this is normal or maybe needs seeing by vet :

She is her normal playful self but incredibly cuddly and clingy-she normally sits at our feet on floor but is now all over my lap and has to lay down and lean on me and if I move my foot she moves back to lean on me iyswim. Poor baby. 

Many thanks Sarah.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I think the blood loss will vary between dogs and maybe even between seasons. Coco our mammy lhasa had quite a heavy season the first time, she would shake herself and blobs of blood would be landing all up the walls  but the seasons after that were more 'normal' but she's never been one for cleaning herself much 

When her daughter Tipsy came into season her loss was tiny, I had to pick her up and actually look very closely at her little flower  and she's cleaning herself constantly so there's never any drips anywhere.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Bella had a super heavy season, lots of swelling in her vuva and as much blood as you describe with your girl. Like humans, it varies I think.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Plus I think it is heaviest when you first notice then tails off abit.
Heidi was very clean too but Hannah left a CSI crime scene wherever she went!!


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Plus I think it is heaviest when you first notice then tails off abit.
> Heidi was very clean too but Hannah left a CSI crime scene wherever she went!!


LOL @ crime scene it does feel like that at the moment!



Nellybelly said:


> Bella had a super heavy season, lots of swelling in her vuva and as much blood as you describe with your girl. Like humans, it varies I think.


Im guessing she is like me poor girl with heavy loss. We're both snuggled on the sofa feeling sorry for ourselves



shazalhasa said:


> I think the blood loss will vary between dogs and maybe even between seasons. Coco our mammy lhasa had quite a heavy season the first time, she would shake herself and blobs of blood would be landing all up the walls  but the seasons after that were more 'normal' but she's never been one for cleaning herself much
> 
> When her daughter Tipsy came into season her loss was tiny, I had to pick her up and actually look very closely at her little flower  and she's cleaning herself constantly so there's never any drips anywhere.


[email protected] flower we say that too. She is incredibly swollen today and also does the shaking and splattering!

Thanks for the replies its eased my concerns xxxx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

It varies, both mine were/are quite clean during seasons, but I have known an oldie rescue who bled heavily during her season. You will notice them dripping more after they've been lying down. When they get up they tend to loose quite a bit that has accumulated while they've been resting.


----------

